# getting work visa



## chris93 (Aug 18, 2013)

How do you call the agency that help with application procedure for employment permit and resident permit ?


----------



## jams (Sep 10, 2013)

chris93 said:


> How do you call the agency that help with application procedure for employment permit and resident permit ?


Not sure what your asking here, if your wanting to live in China for a long time, then you will need to ask Hong Kong for a resident permit. Again for working Visa Hong Kong is where most people go. Although i don't think China just hand these out to everyone that wants one. You can apply for working Visa in Hong Kong, then find a place to live and then go to the Police station to register, you will need passport with visa. Hope this helps


----------

